#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > سوال: نداشتن گزینه Repair در ویندوز XP

## iranvich63

سلام دوستان
من چند سی دی ویندوز ایکمس پی دارم که سرویس پک 3 هستن اما در هنگام نصب گزینه Repair توشون نیست اما سی دی ویندوز ایکس پی سرویس پک 2 من این گزینه رو داره.
توی یک سایت دیده بودم که با حذف یک فایل در سی دی بوت ویندوز این گزینه برمیگرده اما حالا نه نام سایت یادم میاد نه نام فایل.
کسی راهی داره که این گزینه اضافه بشه؟
متشکرم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

